# Need help with creating tree bark



## SKAustin

I am currently planning my first full scale project for 2011, "the Woodsman". I think I have much of the design planned out, but Im not sure of a good way to accomplish a full scale rough tree bark.

Anyone with thoughts or ideas on the topic, I would love to hear them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd go the mache route using two-ply paper towels. You can wrinkle and pleat it as you apply it, and get a very nice, bark-like look. I used this technique for skin texture on my graveyard goblin (take a look at the shoulders in the picture below) and we used it on the staff for Spooky1's scythe.


----------



## Jaybo

Check out this solution.

It's basically a cross of Monster Mud, pulp mache clay, and Liquid Nails.

Instead of using the shredded paper as mentioned in the link, buy a bail of cellulose insulation from Home Depot. It's just shredded paper. It will last forever and is cheap.


----------



## bobzilla

I used a sonotube and paper mache to get some wood texture on some pilings I made for my fishing pirate. That may work well for you tree? Good luck.


----------



## Allen H

Do want a flexible tree bark for a costume type, or a rigid tree bark for props?
If you want a rigid tree bark, then just paint a tree with latex (four layers or so) then back that with burlap and paint a few more layers. then peel it off of the tree and you can make casts with bondo, fiberglass, or resins.

For flexible sheets of tree bark, get a large storage tub and put a layer of pine bark mulch in the bottom of it (the tub should have a flat bottom) then spray the mulch and the sides of the tub with pam cooking spray. Then mix up a good sized batch of ultracal 30 plaster (or plaster of paris if you must) and pour a layer over the top be careful not to scatter the mulch (you want it to be fairly flat). That layer should cover the high bits of the mulch by at least 1/8 of an inch. Mix up another batch and add burlap to that batch so it strengthens the plaster. The mold should have a total thickness of about 1 and 1/2 inch (easy to judge if you used a clear tub). You should be able to get the plaster out by supporting the plaster mold and turning the tub upside down, the pam is a great release and normally does the trick. then pick out the mulch and you can make sheets of bark out of latex (great for costumes).
Feel free to PM for more detail


----------



## RacerX45

Thanks for the info, Allen. I want to make some trees this year for my graveyard and never would have thought of this. Thanks for saving me a ton of time already.

Randy


----------



## Allen H

here is a link to the result of the burlap method
http://www.hauntworld.com/haunted_house_forums/showthread.php?t=12932&highlight=tree+burlap


----------



## Allen H

the shape was cut out of plywood, the burlap was dipped in a mix of latex paint and water then the length of wet burlap was pleated lengthwise and left pleated to dry for like two days.
The dry burlap was then attached to one side of the plywood and balloons were put inside to help hold the shape and then attach the burlap to the other side. The the "tree" was painted with fiberglass resin to harden it.


----------



## debbie5

Isn't fiberglass resin very stinky & toxic to work with? (Do you need a special heavy duty respirator?)


----------



## Allen H

Do it outside sure. A respirator os more for sanding fiberglass because of the dust, you still smell it through a respirator. I have a love hate relationship with fiberglass. It is a great product that is messy and stinky. Not necesarilly that toxic but a respirator isint a bad idea, but a cheap one will do fine.
If your going to work with anything ever read the instructions-they will tell you the appropriate measures to take.


----------



## ScreamReaper

Allen H said:


> here is a link to the result of the burlap method
> http://www.hauntworld.com/haunted_house_forums/showthread.php?t=12932&highlight=tree+burlap


Hey Allen, how much would you say it cost to make that tree? Trick or Terror will most likely be an all indoor haunt this year, but we don't want to loose the outdoors feel completely. If we made a few of those, it should do the trick.


----------



## Evil Queen

I used celluclay to create bark on my executioner's block. Wish I had a better close up pic.
I put the celluclay on and roughed it up by putting my hands on it and pulling them back off, then used my fingers to create rough vertical lines. I layered the paint starting with a dark brown then 2 other lighter browns finishing with some grey for a weathered look.


----------



## Allen H

Rocky mountain- most likely $35 or so to make the tree. based on plywood resin and burlap.


----------



## pennywise

I've seen this Tree before and waited forever for a how-to lol. Thanks for the tips, Allen. Is it a 50/50 mix paint and water or...?


----------



## Allen H

yes, roughly 50/50.


----------



## Ghostrider62

I made a haunted tree this year, kinda like the ones in the Wizard of Oz. Anyways, I used Great Stuff, in lines the same direction I wanted the bark to go. Keeping the lines separated just enough so that they wouldn't touch each other after expansion. Once cured, I carved them flat with the trusty old carving knife. The jagged edges of the bottom half of foam stayed and it was amazing how much it looked like bark. If there is any interest, I took some pics and would post them up.


----------



## Wispurs

I always love to see pictures. I'm curious if you had any problem with painting the trimmed great stuff. I use it for lots of stuff but find wherever i trim it it doesn't like to paint well.


----------



## stuffyteddybare

I wonder if you sprayed spray adhesive on a construction tube and then just rolled it in real brown mulch how that would look....hmm


----------

